

Visualizing distributions of data - stared
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/mwaskom/seaborn/blob/master/examples/plotting_distributions.ipynb

======
skeletonjelly
Really loving these ipython visualisation articles!

There was one about detecting bubbles in liquid for the purposes of reducing
spilling that was very interesting

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/soft-matter/trackpy-
examp...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/soft-matter/trackpy-
examples/blob/master/notebooks/custom_feature_detection.ipynb)

~~~
niels_olson
Yo, that's not an article that's the notebook. How awesome is that? This is
for science is going.

------
achompas
This may be in the notebook or on Seaborn's homepage
([http://stanford.edu/~mwaskom/software/seaborn/](http://stanford.edu/~mwaskom/software/seaborn/)),
but someone compared seaborn to pandas in that it provides a terse API to a
great base package (matplotlib and numpy, respectively). I'm looking forward
to using this more.

~~~
Thrymr
That's the first time I've ever heard the pandas API described as "terse".

~~~
achompas
Relative to creating your own ndarray, adding a time index, visualizing the
data, etc?

~~~
Fede_V
Pandas is amazing and I use it all the time, but the API for things like
hierarchical multi level indexing is very complex (it has to be - it's a very
difficult thing).

------
stared
I find it nicer than bare-bone matplotlib for plotting (one line of code per
standard plot + very pleasant graphically).

I knew that it exists for some time (and I had it already installed) but only
today I rediscovered it as a really useful tool for default plots in my data
analysis / data exploration.

------
chrishenn
The violin plots are cool and look like a great alternative to box plots, I
had not seen those before. Sweet!

~~~
stared
It is nice as it shows distributions, not only - a few statistics. However,
some shapes of violin plots can be... distracting. ;)

------
mwexler
Very cool. I suspect many of these port to R as well, and it would be
interesting to compare the code and approach.

------
tlarkworthy
scatter matrix is my goto high dimensional visualization.

